# What exactly are noob gains?



## Jasomat (Jan 17, 2006)

Ive been lifting for about 2 months, and put on around 8 pounds. I started at only 132, now im at 140. (5"11). What would you concider noob gains, and how much can I expect to improve untill I hit a wall?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 17, 2006)

Depending on how old you are and your genetics, the noob gains can last for quite a long time. Mine must've lasted several months at least, starting at fifteen years of age. My noob gains have definitely stopped, but my age still plays a large factor in it I'm sure. Don't worry about how much longer you have. Just keep thinking positively and that you can still improve. When the time comes, analyze your workout and change something.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine lasted for somewhere around 6 months after I started lifting again.  It varies from person to person, and you can help extend to length of these gains by eating properly.  At 5'11" and 140 pounds, you are practically underweight, so you should see some gains for quite a while.


----------

